# Which department store sold this bike?



## Jamhud (Oct 28, 2018)

Hello,
recently completed a small project. One of the first I’ve attempted.

From my research I believe this is a Murray manufactured bike sold through a department store.

JC Penney’s had Swingers that had this look, as did Western Flyer for Western Auto.
The remnants of the badge doesn’t seem to match either of them?

Please let me know any opinions if the badge remnants can ID the original seller.

Also snapped an image of the SN. Any info of identifying the year from that data?
68-71?
Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 28, 2018)

Looks like a Sears bike.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 28, 2018)

Here's a 1970s Swinger Moonbeam with banana seat by Wellswheels which kinda looks like yours.


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 28, 2018)

That is a JC Penney Swinger. The badge on that is a Penneys badge, the middle has a circle with a big P in it. They also had a badge with the name Foremost. Similar to Western Auto, where the bikes were Western Flyers.


----------

